# Office 2003 pro - not installed for current user



## caolan (Sep 14, 2004)

When I try to use any of the office programs there is an error saying that office has not been installed for the current user and that I should run setup. I've looked on the web and found some info on this but it just says run setup too. The problem is, I can't find this setup. I've tried running the setup on the CD, but that just installs again (well, reinstall, repair and remove). I can't find anything in the start menu group or in the program folder. Does anyone know the whereabouts of this elusive setup program or any other way around the problem?

I'm running office 2003 proffesional edition on XP home edition, there is only an admin account which I'm obviously using.

- caolan


----------



## caolan (Sep 14, 2004)

*problem has solved itself*

I re-installed xp for an unrelated problem and when I rebooted office worked. Bit of an odd one there but at least it's working. :bgrin:


----------



## charlieroger (Aug 21, 2007)

Solution for "Has Not Been Installed for the Current User" - this is the fix!

This has happened to me twice in the last year or so, once after running a 
registry cleaner, and another time after running a "unnecessary file cleaner". :?.

All my MS Offic apps (Excel, outlook, Work, Powerpoint, Publisher) would not 
run but prompted (program) "as Not Been Installed for the Current User"

Arrgh! Here is the fix that worked for me:

Go to control panel, add remove programs icon, 
select the 'change or remove" option, 
then select MS Office 2003 
Then click the link "click here for support information". 
Then click the "repair" button.


I put my installation DVD in drive but was propted to browse to a folder that contained "PROI11N.MSI"

I searched and found this file in a hdden folder C:\MSOCache\All Users\90000409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9

Was prompted to wait while Windos configure MS Office.

All MS Office applications then functioned (no reboot or CD key entry needed). 
Note that Outlook prompted that it detected a new account and whether I wanted to import it. 
I declined as i could already see my emails.

Life is good again.


----------



## tiger3000 (Jun 15, 2010)

June 15, 2010 at 3:44 pm 
download this file

and put it to
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12
replacing the existing file….
DONE!!!!


----------

